# Luling - City Market BBQ



## Blake Bowden (May 20, 2014)

About 15 minutes down the road. Nice to see it featured on the Today Show!

http://www.today.com/food/fingerlickin-good-tamron-shows-her-favorite-hometown-texas-bbq-2D79680939


----------



## WEST TX MASON (May 22, 2014)

I eat here all the time... Great BBQ


----------



## MaineMason (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm from New England but lived in Texas for about 20 years. I still keep a smoker and my own secret dry rub (and chipotle-based sauce) recipe and my own little way to obtain Mesquite to smoke it with up here in Maine now that I'm back home. Everyone loves it. 

As for ANY BBQ place that gets national press or ends up in Texas Monthly, well, it's the end as far as I am concerned. 

The best Texas BBQ happens in the back yard of people who know how to do it.


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 24, 2014)

MaineMason said:


> As for ANY BBQ place that gets national press or ends up in Texas Monthly, well, it's the end as far as I am concerned.



One of the ones in the Texas Monthly list used to have two locations.  One location was bought out and no longer appears in the list.  We went a few months ago and it was wonderful.  This month we went to the location still on the list and it was wonderful, but not quite as good.  Turns out I disagree with the reviewers on some specific details of how Q should be.  The most obvious detail is I think the level of black pepper should be low.  At listed places I've gotten "a main course pf pepper with a generous flavoring of meat", not impressive to me.



> The best Texas BBQ happens in the back yard of people who know how to do it.



I don't have the patience to cook low and slow but I have the patience to brew my own ale or go through the line of chairs again.  Go figure.


----------

